# Bowmaster Press Prime Centergy



## b_fitnik (Jan 19, 2016)

You can but there there are better options out there. I wouldn’t do it without the split limb brackets because you will be pressing too far inside on the limbs. If you use the split limb brackets and are using the limb stops, expect to have to move them every time you press the bow. It is a pain because then you’ll have to move them back. Getting them exact without a draw board is possible but like I said... a pain. Breaking the bow completely down is going to be an issue. You can do it without the brackets but then you are pressing the bow too far from the limb tips. Not something I would ever recommend. Also with the brackets, they make contact with the cables on the bottom side of the brackets. You can put them under the cables but then the string kind of gets in the way as you start to press. With all that said, I have one and I’ve used it quite a few times on my Centergy. It serves its purpose but it also has its issues. It’s also better than driving 40 minutes to your local shop to add a twist or move your peep. 

I do have a recommendation if you still decide on the portable press... wait for Lancaster to get the Synumn portable press in stock (expected 2/27/18) and go with that one. A little more money at $100 but a much better tool and can easily break the bow down. I do want to say that I’ve never tried one on my Centergy but the brackets look the same as the bowmaster brackets and should work. You may still have the limb stop issue but it will be faster than the bowmaster and from the looks of it, it won’t make contact with the cables like the bowmaster brackets

Also, an easy fix for the limb stop issue is to switch to the cable stops. If you have them hitting at the same time, it’s much firmer than I thought it would be coming from my previous bow with cable stops 

If you decide to still go with the bowmaster and would like to talk about it further, you can text or even FaceTime so I can show you. I’d be more than willing to help or even send a video of some of the things I’ve described. Hope this helps

Brett

(724)664-3336


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## pottergreg (Mar 20, 2015)

Check out the RAM portable press, fully contains the limbs. Can't fly off because it doesn't use those poorly designed fingers. Bowmaster is dangerous IMO, had one come off a PSE, it was ugly!


----------

